# Are there ANY good canister filters?



## Merc Dr. (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a canister filter for my 90gal. before I set it up again(5 years). I've been looking at Ehiem and Fluval, but when I read the reviews on Amazon or petsmart, there is a lot of complaints about cracking, breaking, and leaking. Did all the filter companies go to crap in the last 5 years? Is there another option out there I'm not aware of. I'm planning on doing Cichlid tank if that makes any difference. I currently have HOB filters, but I wanted to get close to the wall and the quiet from having it mounted under the cabinet. It's going in my family/ TV room.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

In the past, I've used the fluvial fx5 canister on my 90 gallon and loved it. 

This go around I was talked into trying the marine land c-360 and have no regrets. It is very easy to use and holds lots of media. Check out the C Series canisters from marine land.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

check out the eheim canister at eheim.com.ive been using the eheim canister on my 55 gallon sence 1997 and still is running today and does a great job and its very quit.you cant go wrong with a eheim.thay have a canister for any size tank.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jun 4, 2013)

rtmaston said:


> check out the eheim canister at eheim.com.ive been using the eheim canister on my 55 gallon sence 1997 and still is running today and does a great job and its very quit.you cant go wrong with a eheim.thay have a canister for any size tank.


This is where the problem lies. You've had it since 1997 when they were simple, good quality. My HOT Magnum is 20 years old and works great, but it's a little noisy and takes up too much space on the back. All the new ones sound like junk. Too many plastic clips and priming mechanisms that fail and leak water everywhere.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the eheim are still made of good quality and quite.im looking to buy a 125 gallon tank in the fall and im going to put a eheim canister on it.i think the eheim is the best canister made.i know everyone has their one brands that thay like.just take a look at them.my lfs uses some eheim on there tanks in the store.ive been buying stuff from them sence the early 90s and that's where I got my eheim from.i never had to replace anything on it even the rubber o ring.good luck on what you buy.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Unfortunately like everything else quality is going south, that being said eheim and fluval are still rated as the best but my marineland was half the price of my eheim and just as good in my opinion.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have Eheims, Have had them for about three years and have no issues from any of them. I also have an Aquatop and it runs silent and filters very well.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jun 4, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> I have Eheims, Have had them for about three years and have no issues from any of them. I also have an Aquatop and it runs silent and filters very well.


Out of the two, which is easier to maintain? Which is quieter?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Both are silent so as far as that goes, I would say equal. Maintenance are about the same as well. My main issue is the Aquatop is heavier, because its built for up to 90 gallons, where the Eheims are for forty and 55. I like the ease of both but the Aquatop has a UV sterilizer and is cheaper. So depending on budget, I would choose between the two.

For what its worth, I have had a Fluval, A Rena Filstar, and a Marineland Magnum 350.

The Magnum was great but I hated the media options. The Fluval was good but a PITA to clean and get the top back on well. We shall not speak of the Rena Filstar....


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

Got an eheim 2217. Can't even hear it running and the current from it is perfect.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Senayski, I also have Eheim canister filters, a 2213 and 2215. They do an excellent job of filtering the water in my 26 gallon and 38 gallon respectively, and are super quiet. I seriously considered the Fluval canisters, but read many reviews of leakage problems, etc. I have not regretted buying Eheims. 

A little tip for you when you rinse the filter media...(1) turn off all of the shut off valves before removing the canister as this will help prime it again when you reconnect it when the tubing is still full of water. (2) after disconnecting the filter from the tank, make sure you open one of the valves (intake or outtake) before trying to remove the lid..otherwise you will have a hard time breaking the suction. I nearly pulled my arms off trying to remove mine! Make sure the open valve is pointed down into a sink, etc. as the water will really spurt out! Good luck with your new filter.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

My Fluval FX-5 is the best I have ever seen. The quality is very high as is the ease of use. I understand they now have an FX-6 that looks the same. I also have one of the smaller ones, a 305 I think. It was good enough to encourage me to upgrade to the FX-5 but the difference in the two is like the difference in a mini van and commercial truck.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a fluval fx5 on my 200 gallon alone and it cleans like a charm. I have to put my hand on it to make sure it works, so mine is silent. I had it on my 75 gallon for a long time before I moved it over. My only complaint is that the clamps on the lid can be broken if you over tighten them. I bought mine used off of ebay and about 3-4 of the clamps were already cracked and about to break. They aren't cheap to buy replacements, so it kind of ticked me off that the previous owner over tightened the clamps so much...the canister will leak if you are missing even a single clamp. Other than that, I love it.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have the Marineland c-530 and love it!


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've had the fluval 306(my 1st canister) for a few months and its been good. no issues during the 2 times ive cleaned it out. feels solid except the primer pump(like some of the reviews say).


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I used an API/Rena Filstar canister system... worst experience of my aquarium hobby life. It would constantly leak, even flooded my floor. It was so bad I had to put it in a tupperware box because I never trusted it not to leak. I called their hotline, the guy was rude. Finally I got so mad I threw the damn thing away. I bought a Fluval. It works perfectly. And replacing the pads and media is cheaper than the API/Rena system. It seals snug as a bug, and there is very little mess when I change the media. Totally different experience. I would look long and hard at getting a Fluval, it may be more pricier than some brands, but they are worth it from my experience.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Eheim!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

GreenyFunkyMonkey said:


> I used an API/Rena Filstar canister system... worst experience of my aquarium hobby life. It would constantly leak, even flooded my floor. It was so bad I had to put it in a tupperware box because I never trusted it not to leak. I called their hotline, the guy was rude. Finally I got so mad I threw the damn thing away.
> 
> I hope this helps.



This is almost identical to my experience with them. PITA to prime because the plastic tubing were junk and would crack way too easily. Never got a good seal on the lid, air in it, yada yada.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

GreenyFunkyMonkey said:


> I used an API/Rena Filstar canister system... worst experience of my aquarium hobby life. It would constantly leak, even flooded my floor. It was so bad I had to put it in a tupperware box because I never trusted it not to leak. I called their hotline, the guy was rude. Finally I got so mad I threw the damn thing away. I bought a Fluval. It works perfectly. And replacing the pads and media is cheaper than the API/Rena system. It seals snug as a bug, and there is very little mess when I change the media. Totally different experience. I would look long and hard at getting a Fluval, it may be more pricier than some brands, but they are worth it from my experience.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Agreement. The only leak I've had with my 206 on a 29 gallon tank was my fault. I assembled the top on the canister 180 deg from the proper one. The prime pump worked exactly as the manual said for the startup. Haven't used it since. I use the manuals instruction for shut down for cleaning with no problem at all. I'm certain the eheim would probably be the same. I considered it as well as the fluval, the deciding factor was the separate baskets for media. I'm using the black foam that came with the filter. The Bio-Max bio filters. I've added floss to the first basket and the Dr. Foster&Smith fine media pads and the tank is crystal clear. I think the choice of filter is a personal choice based on research and the criteria that you set for the way you want the filter to function.

Good luck!


----------

